# SWMO



## Lonewolf (Apr 19, 2021)

Is it winding down in Barton, Jasper, Newton counties?


----------



## Lointer Man (Mar 22, 2021)

Lonewolf said:


> Is it winding down in Barton, Jasper, Newton counties?


Wolf, I’m not far from jasper, there still out there but the foliage is makin it tough and yes it’s windin down


----------

